# New Kindle. Is this normal?



## Ctychick (Jan 5, 2011)

Just got the k3 yesterday. The on/off switch is very loose. In fact, while reading the k naked, the bottom area brushed against my lap and it turned off. That can't be right.

Also, is the %read bar at the bottom supposed to be solid? My bar is spotty, and the rest of the "remaining to be read" part of the bar has random black marks on it, as if they are markers for pages. I've never read or bookmarked ahead, if that's the case. Seems like something is off here too. Should I exchange or is this all the norm?


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Ctychick said:


> Just got the k3 yesterday. The on/off switch is very loose. In fact, while reading the k naked, the bottom area brushed against my lap and it turned off. That can't be right.


Hard to say without seeing it myself, but I don't think mine is that loose.



> Also, is the %read bar at the bottom supposed to be solid? My bar is spotty, and the rest of the "remaining to be read" part of the bar has random black marks on it, as if they are markers for pages. I've never read or bookmarked ahead, if that's the case. Seems like something is off here too. Should I exchange or is this all the norm?


If the book is formatted with a properly linked table of contents (many are not) there will be little marks on the progress bar for each chapter. Additionally, if you click left/right on the 5-way controller, the book will jump to the previous/next chapter in the book.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

The black marks along the progress bar are chapter marks. Some books have them, some don't. You can use the right or left arrow on the five way to move between chapters if you wish.

The loose on/off switch is something else though. That definitely sounds faulty to me and I'd call Kindle CS and get them to send you a replacement. You won't have to send the old one back till the new arrives, so you won't be kindleless in the meantime!

EDIT: oops, I got beaten to it by NogDog. Sorry for the repetitious answer!


----------



## Ctychick (Jan 5, 2011)

Thanks for the clarification re the marks. Makes perfect sense. As for the switch, it actually jiggles when I shift the kindle around. I had a sense that that wasn't right. Calling for replacement today.

They won't send me a refurb will they?


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Ctychick said:


> Thanks for the clarification re the marks. Makes perfect sense. As for the switch, it actually jiggles when I shift the kindle around. I had a sense that that wasn't right. Calling for replacement today.
> 
> They won't send me a refurb will they?


No, I'm pretty certain that as you're still in the 30 day trial period they'll send you a new one. If they didn't follow that policy, people would just return the old one for a refund before the 30 days were up and then order a new one, so it would be pointless.


----------



## Ctychick (Jan 5, 2011)

OP here. Just got off the phone with Amazon. What a pleasant and reassuring experience! I have a new (not refurb) Kindle arriving tomorrow (barring another blizzard, LOL!!!!). Re: the on/off switch, the rep immediately saw that as a flaw on my particular Kindle. It was as if she could feel my pain, LOL! Anyway, so far my Kindle experience has been a good one! Thanks again for all your input!

Deb


----------



## mcostas (Nov 22, 2010)

My replacement kindle was supposed to arrive yesterday but is held up in ky by the bad weather.  


I kind of wish the switch was on the top like my dx. i wish the plug was on the top as well, I used to read my dx plugged in from time to time and the wire on the bottom interfered with my reading. 

I am kind of concerned if I am going to get a refurbished model as my replacement. If there are no new ones going out for new orders, how can they be replacing them so quickly?

I have a rebooting problem with mine, only it's not cover related, I don't have a cover. I almost decided to live with it because it will go periods without rebooting but then it did it again today. I quit reloading all my books on it for now. 

I hope my new one isnt' going to freeze.


----------



## Ctychick (Jan 5, 2011)

mcostas - 

I just checked the site and it says all three versions of the Kindle - WiFi, WiFi/3G and the DX are available. The rep also told me that because I called within the 30 day purchase period I would get a new one rather than a refurb. Does Amazon typically stick to this policy?


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Ctychick said:


> Does Amazon typically stick to this policy?


Yes.


----------



## mcostas (Nov 22, 2010)

mine just left nashville!!!! yayyyyy! I hope it makes it by tommorrow, mine restarted 2 times tonight as I was carrying it to a restaraunt. I decided to turn it all the way off instead of sleep, it loses my last page when it reboots. I'm glad it's still useable, and I have my DX to fall back on. 

I have 2 of things that are important to me. I have 2 cameras, two handheld gps's, two computers, and now 2 kindles. 

I have two doggies as well. And 2 chickens . . . .  . . OMG!!!! I think I have some kind of monklike obsessive compulsive disorder!!!


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Ctychick said:


> OP here. Just got off the phone with Amazon. What a pleasant and reassuring experience! I have a new (not refurb) Kindle arriving tomorrow (barring another blizzard, LOL!!!!). Re: the on/off switch, the rep immediately saw that as a flaw on my particular Kindle. It was as if she could feel my pain, LOL! Anyway, so far my Kindle experience has been a good one! Thanks again for all your input!
> 
> Deb


Glad to hear it. Kindle CS do have a good reputation. Here's hoping you new Kindle is perfect!


----------



## Zell (Dec 27, 2010)

So, did you get it??


----------



## mcostas (Nov 22, 2010)

I got mine. I suspect it is a refurbished one, I am slightly out of the 30 day window and the back of the "new" one had some kind of adhesive like residue, maybe from a skin. 

It seems to work fine so far though. The power button on the new one is "slower" than the one on the first one but it doesn't seem to be a big deal.


----------

